# pbp Etiquette Guide



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

ok

I've had a few discussions with people and we've come to the idea that there needs to be an etiquette guide of some sort on for posting on the boards or generally behaving OOC in the game.

I'd like some ideas from people on how to prevent problems from flaring up in games. Its nice to hope that people have common sense, but its difficult to remember if you're upset.

Also this might be a nice guide for newbies looking to see what it is a good and not a good thing to do.

To start off:

1. Always let people know when you're going to be unavailable for posting.

2. Always follow the rules the GM gives out, even if you don't agree.  Its okay to tell the GM that, but in the end it is the GM's game and her/his final decision.  If you don't like it, don't play it.

3. Resolve player disputes in email and do not post them on the boards.  Basically if you don't have something nice/polite to say, don't say it.  Its okay to disagree and criticize.

4.  Be careful of the language you use.   What may seem ok to you maybe be offensive to someone else.  Keep in mind that this is a multicultural community.  My suggestion is to keep it as neutral as possible unless you know the person and know it is ok for them.

5. Refrain from personal attacks...even if you try to do it subtly.

umm...any more etiquette thoughts?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2003)

6. allow time for the other players to post, keep in mind the flow of the game.  Problems can flare up when people post a second time before the other players have a chance to respond

7. Editing of posts:  be upfront and discuss the rules of your game as far as editing posts.  Be sure you posted what you want to, editing grammar and adding explinations is ok, but you should do it before other people post.  Once others have posted their responses to your actions, changing what you do WILL screw up the continuity of the game.  Once you edit, others will have to edit theirs, forcing others to edit their's.  Its a big headache that can be solved by looking over your post and being sure about it before you click submit.

8.  If you can no longer devote the time to games that you once could, be honest, let people know.  Slowing peoples games by posting infrequently affects everyone in the game, not just you.  Be honest, and don't ruin things for other people.  Its better to leave a game if you post infrequently then ruin it for others. 

9.  Common courtesy:  Remember, in every game there are more people involved then just you.  You need to respect the time they put into the game and be mindful of how what you do can affect the fun of others.  Not everyone has a ton of time to invest, and they maybe putting it all in one game.  Ruining a game not only ruins it for you, it ruins it for others as well, and if thats their only game...


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

Why, I do say this thread deserves to be stickied, I do!


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 21, 2003)

garyh, I agree.

I would also like to add something to what KitannaVorr and Shalimar have posted.

10.  Remember, people can have different perspectives in a thread.  So, try to respect the opinions of those who disagree with you or who may be playing an opposing faction in a game.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2003)

11.  Remember, people are NOT who they play, don't take IC actions personally, and do not apply OOC emotions to IC posts.  Look, we are all rolepayers here, we are all mature enough to know that just because my character hates your character, it doesn't mean that I hate you.  Keep your emotion, and that of your characters seperate.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 21, 2003)

12.  Remember, we are here to have fun.  So, try not to ruin someone else's enjoyment of a game.  Try to make the game enjoyable for everyone in it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 21, 2003)

13. Live for the Swarm!!!


(That this is 13 is not coincidence )


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 22, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *13. Live for the Swarm!!!
> 
> 
> (That this is 13 is not coincidence ) *




[Hijack]

Does someone have a Zerg fetish?  

(Infested Kerrigan is the coolest video game villian of all time!  woot!)

[/Hijack]


14.  Remember that in real life, people may come from very different gaming groups / traditions than you do.  Consider trying other takes on gaming - you might find a whole new world of role-playing goodness!


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2003)

Here's a few that I've had some experience with:

15) Don't be too bossy of player.  Nobody likes a spotlight-hog.
When you find your character taking the fore-front of almost every scene they're in, think twice before dominating yet another scene.

16) If you DM other games... PLEASE take it upon yourself to ratchet back in the games where you are only a player. Take cues from other players sometimes, and above all else, Follow the DM's Lead!

17) Don't base a character in a game on your own looks, or your own RL background, or your own RL experiences, unless you are danged sure not to take things personally about that character.
It sets a way-dangerous precedent to have players over-identifying with their character in-game.

18) Stay the Course:
It's better to post regularly, over the long haul, perhaps only a handful of times a week, and stay in character, and 'in the scene', than to post a ton, pushing the action past a comfortable speed, pushing out other players.

19) Mind your elders.
Some of the newer players have been on the boards for less than 1/10th of the time as other players.
While new blood and energy is always welcome, please be aware that what's new to you, isn't necessarily new to others.
The IC board has been here a long time before you got here, and it operated just fine.

20) Make sure that when you join a game, there's no other character already in it that you are stepping on the toes of.
Each character should probably stake out its own turf, and not have other players infringing on its specialties.
For example, if you're going to be playing a cleric, at least make sure it's not of the same diety as someone else's, or don't have the same interests and skills as the other guy's.

20a) Don't make a character that has a blood hatred of another character (elf hating half-orc), and then have a problem when there's problems between the two.

21) Don't drag your IC buddies from game to game with you.
Each game should try to have a different mix of players - what's the point of playing with the same people over and over again?
Plus, you risk making a hegemony within the game (in other words, a clique of players), who hedge other players out, and force sides to be taken.

22) Differing opinions are an absolute certainty in games.
WHEN (not if) they occur, do everyone a favor, and don't escalate them whenever you can.
Make sure not to post right after reading the other post.
Make sure you read the post at least 3 times, to be sure you are reading what they've written, instead of reading what you think you're seeing, and having your brain fill in other, harsher details than what are intended.
Always ask yourself : is there another way this sentence could have been intended?

That's all I have time for tonight.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: pbp Ettiquette Guide*

Dang it, I had a rule...I'll edit my post to think of it when I do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 28, 2003)

*When is a good time to start a new thread?*

Hello!

This is your friendly neighborhood know-it-all!  (ah so kick me already!)

 

Anyway, a good rule of etiquette to follow regarding when to close an old thread and start a new one:

When your thread gets to be about 700-900 posts, it would be a good time to close that thread and start up a new one.  This allows for faster loading time for those who have slower connection times.  Its really better to do that around 500-700 but sometimes you just don't realize how many posts you have got.

Just provide links posts to direct people to the new thread and back to the old thread.

Enjoy gaming, ya'all!

EDIT:  Here is a link to the thread responsible for this etiquette point (sounds like a public service announcement doesn't it? - this etiquette point brought to you by....)


----------



## Catulle (Apr 29, 2003)

Tick-tock, "In-Character" character game, tick-tock, tick-tock... 

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Tick-tock, "In-Character" character game, tick-tock, tick-tock...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Barry *




Somehow I _knew_ even before reading that you were going to say that -- I just saw "catulle" and thought..._why you little..._ um..yes.

  

(you do know that I simply adore you even if the "regards" always sounds suspiciously sarcastic at times...)

Yes, yes, I'm waiting for the day to end for them then I'll start ICCG Part II (scary isn't it?)

er...now I must make an etiquette point to make this post more meaningful....(scrambles to think of something)


*ETIQUETTE POINT*

We're all equal on the boards. No one is better than another so don't be afraid to speak up (respectfully) to your DM when something bothers you.  Keep in mind that you might not always get what you want, but never be afraid to let whatever bothers you be known.  Its always unhealthy to let it simmer and who knows?  Maybe it will work out, after all misunderstandings can't be resolved with silence.

(realizes she sounds like an Ann Landers fortune cookie - egads!)


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2003)

Here's one - Don't speak for other people, the only person whos opinion you actually know is your own.


----------



## Catulle (May 10, 2003)

Really, it's not sarcastic in tone. Honest.

On the other hand, bitchy as it may sound, I've been trying since post one to resist pointing out the spelling of "etiquette" in the thread title, but it's been driving me crazy. You HAVE to understand, crazy, I tell you...

!!!!!!!

Regards,

Barry



Edited: spelling (oh, th irony!)


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

Catulle said:
			
		

> *Really, it's not sarcastic in tone. Honest.
> 
> On the other hand, bitchy as it may sound, I've been trying since post one to resist pointing out the spelling of "etiquette" in the thread title, but it's been driving me crazy. You HAVE to understand, crazy, I tell you...
> 
> ...




yes..."th irony" is amusing...

heh heh - I am an abysmal speller and I freely admit it.  But now I will have to hunt you down, Barry N. McIvor (and what does that N stand for anyway?)...and I will...oh yes...I will.

Though you need to give over an etiquette point now!

EDIT: now to try and think up an *eTTiquette point*....



Everyone has different styles and ability in writing, posting, and playing the game on the boards.  Sometimes those styles conflict...it doesn't make one way of playing better than other, just different.  A compromise is always the best solution where a win-win situation can be had by all.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 6, 2003)

Try to avoid using obscure abbreviations and acronyms whenever possible.


----------



## Catulle (Jun 6, 2003)

Disappearing TDM's shall be mercilessly flayed and roasted verbally by their players until they return. Voodoo incantations shall be held at each midnight of their disappearance during which a small anime doll dressed in the likeness of said TDM shall be poked at with coffee straws and other useless instruments.

Also during this absense, the hit points of all PC's under the TDM will be regenerated to FULL and every character will recieve 1,000 XP x2 for each day of absense. 

Finally, upon her return, the TDM shall submit to a ritualistic tickling involving an assortment of naughty tools.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

Barry,

*odi et amo*.

 

And to clarify for Tanstaafl - *TDM* - Tyrannical Dungeon Master of which there is only one -> KitanaVorr

*Etiquette Point:*

*sniff* TDM's always like to know they will be missed through ritual torture.  So please don't hesitate to abuse said anime voodoo doll.  The TDM will assuredly return the favor once she returns armed with new and more nefarious plot devices.



P.S. Velenne, I _know_ you were the original instigator.  Geez...shoot a guy's PC in the chest within the first few posts - he holds a grudge _forever_...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks KitanaVorr... the TDM had me stumped. 

Now the only question involves the ritualistic tickeling... how exactly is that accomplished on-line?


----------



## Catulle (Jun 8, 2003)

It's considered a little 'off' to pick on one's Dm - especially in absentia... (ssssh!)

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

What do the little black paper-clipy things in front of some threads signify?


----------



## Catulle (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *What do the little black paper-clipy things in front of some threads signify? *



I believe it's where somebody's attached a file to the thread at some point.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## doghead (Sep 2, 2003)

Would it be possible to have all the main points collated into a collection at the beginning of the thread for ease of reading. There are some good points here but some of the later ones get a little lost in the thread.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 2, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to have all the main points collated into a collection at the beginning of the thread for ease of reading. There are some good points here but some of the later ones get a little lost in the thread.




Actually, the more salient points could be added to the FAQ and this thread could be done away with completely, considering it is dead as a doornail.


----------

